# Another nice site for both knitters & crocheters



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, I found this site it's really nice lots of things & different & very pretty...Hope you like it.

http://www.naztazia.com/


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

This is a nice site! Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, lots of beautiful patterns on that site.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks I love the Spiral dish cloths make them all the time.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Cute patterns. Thanks for the link. I found some cute patterns that I can use for our potholder swap. You might want to check out this group on ravelry. We have lots of fun. Knit or crochet is accepted.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/potholder-swap


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

slye said:


> Hi, I found this site it's really nice lots of things & different & very pretty...Hope you like it.
> 
> http://www.naztazia.com/


A very nice site...... Thanks............ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you --- looks like fome fun stuff!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice site and I like how she has organized it. Thanks for sending.


----------



## bebblady (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link! Some wonderful stuff there. Have subscribed to her Facebook feed.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice site but I tried to get the pattern for the Dragon Skin Knit Purse and a scarf pattern came up. I then tried to email her and I couldn't do that either. I may try to contact her on her Ravelry page.

I looked at it again and the scarf is the Dragon Skin pattern. I guess you have to come up with your own pattern for the style of purse you are going to make with that stitch pattern. I wish it was all written out for me


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Slye,, thanks for the great site. I wanted the pattern for the swag bag,,,but couldn't link anywhere to get it,,not on Ravelry either,,,,, Sniff,, sniff


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for this site. Some really nice stuff. However, if I keep going to all these different sites that everyone suggests, I will never get anything done. I'm addicted.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oooh - hadn't seen this one - thank you!!!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks, great YouTube videos!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Some real nice ideas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Geeks Crotchet said:


> Thanks for this site. Some really nice stuff. However, if I keep going to all these different sites that everyone suggests, I will never get anything done. I'm addicted.


Isn't that the truth. Spend more time looking than knitting.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanx


----------



## grundys (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link - there are some really lovely patterns. Going to have a go at the Broomstick Lace scarf.
Susan.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That website belongs to a friend of mine. She does beautiful work.


----------



## cow-girl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tried to find pattern for the ruffled shawl by Janet jennings listed on this site, but all my tries were unsuccessful. Any ideas where I might find it? I also tried to find the Love of Knitting fall 2008 magazine, but no luck there either. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

I tried to find the ruffled shawl for you, had same problem, but, I did find the 2 links below, 1st one is free & is very similar,the other one is nice too a longer ruffle & that one has a charge. Hope this helps

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1180.html
http://www.knittingstudio.com/ruffledcrescentshawl.htm


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

slye said:


> I tried to find the ruffled shawl for you, had same problem, but, I did find the 2 links below, 1st one is free & is very similar,the other one is nice too a longer ruffle & that one has a charge. Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1180.html
> http://www.knittingstudio.com/ruffledcrescentshawl.htm


Thank you for this link=have bookmarked the ABC Link.. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ty for the link


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, I want to do the crocodile stitch purse first.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link. I saved this site to my Favorites on my computer. One of the patterns I saw that I liked was the pattern for the Awareness Ribbons potholders. I am going to make them when I get some time.


----------

